
Coding Horror Proves That Good Is Good Enough - johns
http://gilesbowkett.blogspot.com/2010/02/coding-horror-proves-that-good-is-good.html
======
cruise02
I think Giles proves his own point. "Stunned" doesn't mean "as surprised as
humanly possible." It does imply a very high degree of surprise, but nothing
about the word "stunned" implies an _absolute human maximum_ amount of
astonishment. Do you really need to sift through Coding Horror looking for
sentence fragments to criticize? Are there no actual errors to report? Then I
guess Atwood is doing just fine.

